# ravi / enchanté



## zaki.fr

Bonsoir chers membres
  J’ai lu dans un article le suivant : « La première fois qu’on rencontre quelqu’un, après que l’autre personne s’est présentée, on répond : "_ Je suis ravi(e) de vous avoir rencontré(e) _". En français familier, on dit : " _Enchanté(e) _". »
  Est-ce que vous confirmez qu’on utilise « RAVI » pour le registre courant et « ENCHANTE » pour le registre familier ?
  Merci


----------



## carocome

Oh non, les deux sont plutôt formels ! On dit cela avec des relations d'affaires ou des relations lointaines et très formelles. Les deux mots sont du même niveai de langue.
Ils ne s'emploieraient pas en langage familier, sauf en rigolant.


----------



## janpol

Je partage cet avis. On peut aussi dire "Très heureux" (sous-entendu : Je suis très heureux d'avoir fait votre connaissance).
Attention : "ravi" doit être manié avec précaution car, dans le Sud-Est de la France, ce mot signifie "idiot" !


----------



## liamvip

Et quand on dit au revoir a une personne qu'on vient de connaitre, est-ce qu'on peut prendre congé en disant " Bon, enchanté, j'espère qu'on se reverra bientôt " ?
Ou, en revanche, on peut seulement dire "enchanté" quand on lui fait connaissance ?

(En Espagne on l'utilise dans les deux cas)


----------



## tilt

_Enchanté _se dit seulement lors de la rencontre, mais au moment de se quitter, on peut dire _J__'ai été enchanté._


----------



## janpol

> j'espère qu'on se reverra bientôt "


Cette formule peut être le début d'une drague !


----------



## Nanon

Sans vouloir passer pour une puriste des bonnes manières, il me semble devoir signaler que de l'avis de certains, « enchanté » est tout simplement à éviter. Quitte à dire - ce qui est plus long - « très heureux/se de faire votre connaissance ».


----------



## thalaivi

Bonjour,

Alors on n'utilise plus enchanté dans des conversations formelles? 

Merci
Vidya


----------



## SergueiL

Il est possible que cette formule soit bannie de certains milieux (tous les snobismes existent) mais on peut contourner l'interdit en prononçant "enchanté" d'un ton qui nous soit propre, par exemple en montrant son enthousiasme : _je suis vraiment enchanté(e) de faire (enfin) votre connaissance. _


----------



## thalaivi

Merci beaucoup Sergueil,

Alors je peux tout à fait enseigner mes collègues de dire enchanté quant on se présente? 

Je crée une presentation pour le bureau et pour mes collègues qui seront en contacte avec des entreprises françaises et je ne veux pas offenser? personne

Merci
Vidya


----------



## SergueiL

thalaivi said:


> Alors je peux tout à fait enseigner mes collègues de dire enchanté quant on se présente?


Oui, c'est correct et approprié. Vous pouvez également leur proposer les variantes "ravi" ou "très heureux".


----------



## itka

Ça n'engage que moi, mais jamais, jamais, je n'aurais recommandé (surtout à des élèves étrangers) de dire "enchanté !" lors d'une présentation. J'ai toujours appris que c'était effectivement familier, populaire, voire volontairement comique, mais sûrement pas un signe de bonne éducation !
Il y a sans doute des variations géographiques, sociologiques ou temporelles, mais dans le doute, je crois vraiment qu'il vaut mieux s'abstenir...


----------



## JClaudeK

itka said:


> jamais, je n'aurais recommandé (surtout à des élèves étrangers) de dire "enchanté !" lors d'une présentation.


Cette réaction me semble un peu exagérée.
Je dirais tout au plus que la formule "Enchanté(e)" fait un peu "ringard".


----------



## Nanon

Comme j'ai mis les pieds dans le plat, il faut bien que je réponde...

Enchanté-e se dit et s'entend beaucoup. Ne pas l'enseigner à des élèves peut aussi susciter des questions : "Ah bon ? On peut dire ça ?". Mais c'est vrai que je me surveille et que si je pense que l'interlocuteur va me trouver mal élevée, je dis "très heureuse / ravie de vous connaître / de vous rencontrer", etc. 

Je ne dis pas "ravie" tout seul. "Très heureuse", si, éventuellement. Je ne sais pas si je pense au ravi de la crèche  (parmi les santons de Provence, "lou ravi" et sa femme "la ravido" - ravie - sont ces deux personnages qui lèvent les bras au ciel et s'extasient avec un sourire béat devant l'enfant qui vient de naître - ravi n'est pas synonyme de fada mais fait spécifiquement référence à ce personnage). En tout cas, "ravie" tout seul ne me vient pas naturellement. Ou alors ce serait ironique.


----------



## SergueiL

J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi "Enchanté" serait (je vous cite) familier, populaire, comique, ringard, mal élevé… On peut éventuellement critiquer la brièveté de la formule mais il en va de même pour "ravi", ou "très heureux", "très content", "charmé", "mes hommages", etc. qui sont des expressions anciennes, passe-partout, formelles et démotivées (au même titre que merci, adieu, pardon…).
En attendant vos arguments, j'en conclus donc par défaut que cela relève davantage du manuel du savoir-vivre (à l'usage de quelques happy few) que de l'incorrection linguistique.
Je compléterais ainsi la réponse à Thalaivi en lui précisant que dans certains milieux, dire "enchanté" à la personne à qui on a été présenté peut être jugé familier, populaire, comique, ringard ou mal élevé. Quels milieux ? Par exemple ceux où dire "bon appétit" en début de repas est considéré comme familier, populaire, comique, ringard ou mal élevé.


----------



## itka

Je ne m'en doutais pas, mais je dois faire partie des _happy few_ ! 
J'ai simplement dit que, du moment que ces mots et expressions ("Enchanté(e) !" "Bon appétit !" "De rien !" etc.) sont _quelquefois_ ressenties comme familières et manquant d'éducation, il me semble plus raisonnable de ne pas les enseigner à des étudiants étrangers qui risquent de ne pas savoir exactement dans quel contexte social ils peuvent les employer en toute tranquillité... Après, s'ils vivent en France, ils décideront eux-mêmes des mots qu'ils veulent employer. Comme le font les francophones...


----------



## thalaivi

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne savais pas qu'une simple question susciterai de telles réactions . En fait après vos réponses, j'ai ajouté une petite note aux mes collègues de ne pas les utiliser que sauf si on est sûr de ne pas être ironique ou moqueur, mais j'en ajouterai une autre en disant que ça peut être considéré? un peu familières?

Je dois ajouter que quand j'ai appris ce mot au niveau A1 (il y a presque 6 ans) on m'a enseigné que c'est quelque chose qui se dit dans des conversations formelles

Peut être c'est récent?

Merci beaucoup pour tous vos réponses
Vidya


----------



## sylsyl

Bonjour à tous,
La question date un peu, mais ma réponse peut servir :

Je viens d'arriver dans une entreprise, tout le monde m'a dit 'enchanté'.
Par contre effectivement un ami m'a dit que Le Manuel des Bonnes Manières que dire 'enchanté' était impoli .... comme soit disant dire 'Bon appétit' n'est pas une bonne manière non plus ...


----------



## thalaivi

sylsyl said:


> Je viens d'arriver dans une entreprise, tout le monde m'a dit 'enchanté'.



C'était le même cas avec moi. Mais ça peut être parce que j'ai déjà eu connaissance de ces personnes par mail?


----------



## sylsyl

thalaivi said:


> C'était le même cas avec moi. Mais ça peut être parce que j'ai déjà eu connaissance de ces personnes par mail?



Je n'avais jamais vu ou entendu parler de ces personnes, et elles n'ont plus.

De manière naturelle je dis 'enchanté' et par expérience presque tout le monde le dit également ... après certains snobs diront que ce n'est pas poli selon les bonnes manières ... j'aimerais savoir pourquoi d'ailleurs ...

Du coup maintenant j'hésite à dire 'enchanté' de peur de passer pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas des bonnes manières ^^ mais c'est pourtant la formule la plus rapide et pratique


----------



## JClaudeK

sylsyl said:


> un ami m'a dit que Le Manuel des Bonnes Manières que dire 'enchanté' était impoli .... comme soit disant dire 'Bon appétit' n'est pas une bonne manière non plus ...



Voici ce qu'on peut lire à ce propos:


> Avant, lors de présentation, il était strictement interdit de répondre « enchanté » (surtout aux jeunes femmes !). Aujourd’hui, cette exclamation est passée dans l’usage.
> 
> Avant, à table il était hors de question de se souhaiter mutuellement un « bon appétit ». Aujourd’hui, cette règle n’étant pas connue du grand public, c’est l’inverse qui prévaut. Si vous ne souhaitez pas un bon appétit ou ne répondez pas au vœu de votre voisin, vous allez passer pour un goujat.



Conclusion:
Les règles de la bienséance varient en fonction des générations, des milieux et des situations historiques.


----------



## janpol

C'est par ailleurs d'une importance toute relative...


----------



## jeehlau

Salut, les gens !

Désolée pour reprendre une discussion ancienne mais, lequelle de ces expressions on utiliserais dans un contexte plus informel ? Par exemple, si un ami me présent sa copine, qu'est-ce que je dois dire ? En lisant les commentaires, j'ai compris que "enchanté" fais un peu ringard, alors, qu'est-ce que serait mieux ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Bezoard

Le mieux est de dire bonjour à votre tour et de sourire !


----------



## jeehlau

Alors, dire seulement bonjour ou salut dans un contexte de présentation ne semblerait pas impoli ? C'est courant ?


----------



## Bezoard

Non, ce n'est pas impoli, c'est courant.
Mais contrairement à ce qui a été indiqué plus haut, je trouve tout à fait possible de dire un simple "enchanté" (encore une fois, avec le sourire !) ; ce n'est pas ringard partout !


----------



## jeehlau

Cool, j'ai compris ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Si « enchanté » fait un peu vieilli, on peut utiliser « très heureux », ou bien - selon les circonstances - « bienvenue », l'essentiel étant de l'assortir d'un regard franc et d'un sourire sincère : dans ce genre de situation,  le langage corporel compte pour 80 %.


----------



## Locape

JClaudeK said:


> Les règles de la bienséance varient en fonction des générations, des milieux et des situations historiques.


C'est intéressant de voir que des expressions considérées auparavant (je dirais jadis...) comme familières ou même mal élevées (enchanté ou bon appétit) sont de nos jours perçues comme du langage soutenu ou poli par la majorité des gens (sauf les snobs... ), voire comme des expressions désuètes.
Dans les relations professionnelles, 'je suis très heureux/se de vous rencontrer/de faire votre connaissance' est le plus utilisé, malgré son sens premier, c'est pour moi le plus neutre. 'Enchanté' et 'ravi de faire votre connaissance' sont un cran au-dessus (vraiment très heureux), mais ils sont d'après mon expérience toujours employés. Il vaut mieux faire comme vos interlocuteurs, s'il disent 'enchanté', il convient de faire de même.


----------



## Terio

Le problème, avec _enchanté_ ou _ravi_ est que ces termes sont si formels, exagérés et conventionnels qu'ils ne communiquent aucune sincérité, aucune spontanéité.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Ces termes ne communiquent aucune sincérité s'il entrent en discordance avec le langage non verbal du locuteur : il vaut mieux utiliser une formule usée avec un grand sourire qu'employer une expression novatrice avec un visage fermé.


----------



## Terio

Bien entendu. Il y a sans doute aussi une différence culturelle entre la France et le Québec. Ici, ça passe pour du langage très formel, voire ampoulé et prétentieux.


----------

